# Lizards > General Geckos >  African Fat Tail Gecko

## reptile_lover07

This is my new gecko. My boyfriend and I can't agree on a name for him. Does anyone have suggestions?


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...567ukgg024.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...567ukgg028.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...567ukgg016.jpg

----------


## ItsMichael805

hes has a nice stripe, idk if its a boy or girl so imma guess a name for yeah
here something you probally already guesed lol how about
Stripe?

----------


## K00l bean

Idk if its boy/girl. and "sexy" on the cage :Very Happy: . if boy name it bubba if girl name stripe.

----------


## reptile_lover07

Yeah "sexy" on the cage is form my friends lizard that used to live there. And he is a male. I already have a ball python named bubba. We ended up naming him Oreo

----------


## K00l bean

Cool,How is he doing know?

----------

